# Sub contractors needed nw suburbs of chicago illinois



## ram0098 (Jan 4, 2008)

We are looking to hire 2 sub contractors for residential snowplowing in the NW suburbs of Chicago, your route will consist of plowing approx. 50 homes and must be available 24/7. Pay scale is $75.00 per hour with your own truck and front plow. All of our sub contractors and employees run both a front and rear plow (Daniels Pull Plow) which I prefer because you end up with a much cleaner driveway, rather than back dragging with your front plow. With that said I do increase your hourly rate to $100.00 per hour having both plows. If interested I do have a extra rear pull plow I would be willing to sell to anyone interested or deduct it off your pay check if you don't have the money up front. We do payouts every 2 weeks and you get payed on time, every time. We are also looking to hire for Sidewalk snow removal as well at a rate of $20.00 per hour (equipment will be provided) for same locations. 

Please contact Mike at 847-395-9394 with any questions or to set up a time to meet.


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a chevy 2500HD with a western plow and a tailgate salter, my brother is also looking for shovel work, so we could possibly work as a team for these accounts.
I'm located in Carol Stream and available 24/7.
Please contact me and let me know if you're still looking.


----------

